# البنتونايت



## محمد الكبيسي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الخوة المهندسين ابحث عن كل شئ عن البنتونايت كيفية تصنيعه , انتاجه ,استعمالاته ........واي شئ مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ايهاب غازى (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخ الفاضل*

البتونيت مادة تستخدم فى المحاليل المعلقة (يعنى سائل مائى يحتوى على بودرة من مادة صلبة غير ذائبة فيه ووظيفة البتونيت هو ان يخلى البودرة دى ماترسبش فى القاع )
وهو مستورد من الخارج وهو بودرة لونها رمادى وتضاف بنسبة من 3 الى 5% للتركيبة وشكرا


----------



## ايهاب غازى (30 سبتمبر 2010)

وانا هاحاول اشوفلك فى كتاب martindale معلومات عنه اكتر من كده وشكرا


----------



## abue tycer (30 سبتمبر 2010)

البنتونايت خامات معدنية غنية باوكسيد الالمنيوم موجود منها في بلدان عربية عديدة ومنها العراق وحسب علمي مصر وغيرها ولها استخدامات عديدة مثلا صناعة الاسمنت وتبطين الابار وخصوصا النفط ..............


----------



## jathmi2 (13 يناير 2011)

البنتونايت يوضع معا الاسمنت حتى لا تحدث فيه التشققات 
وظيفته تكمن بامتصاص الهواء من الاسمنت 


تحياتي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (15 يناير 2011)

_نوعيه من الرمل ذو مواصفه خاصه يستورد من امريكا حصرا"_


----------



## eng.idc.222 (19 فبراير 2012)

البنتونايت هي مادة تضاق الى سائل الحفر من اجل زيادة اللزوجة والسيطرة على الراشح


----------



## بابكريحى (10 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوانى وقد رأيت ان هناك خلط بين البنتونايت والبوزلانا ..والاثنين من الاطيان ولكن البنتونايت له خاصية التمدد والبوزلانا (الرماد او الطفل البركانى له خاصية الصلابة والبنتونايت يستخدم بشكل رئيسى فى تغليف ابار المياه والبترول لمنع التشققات والتصدعات ويوجد فى كثير من الدول العربية من بينها السودان


----------

